# Phones with slide out keyboards that are any good?



## zenie (Feb 16, 2011)

The Desire has a slower processor than then the non slidey out one, confused I am NOT getting anything that uses Symbian ever again, D) I don't like Samsung's or Sony Ericcssons usually....but are they any good ones out now with android on them? 

Or is there anything new in the pipeline?

Full touchscreen and slide out keyboard pls, they seem to have them everywhere but the UK??


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Most of the reviews I read said that the you can't notice the slower processor on the Z, and it didn't seem any more sluggish the HD when I used them both.

If you didn't mind WP7 then  Dell venue pro looks interesting.


----------



## zenie (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't look too ergonomic though...surely it's better to have the QWERTY on the long side  

When is that fackin droid coming here? 

Will have a look,but the desire's a bit old hat now innit? My N8 just frustrates me at times, and it's upgrade time at the end of the month.  It's nice having an HDMI out on it though....


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Seems to work for Blackberry, but I know what you mean. Which droid are you after, the thought the most recent was teh milestone 2?


----------



## zenie (Feb 16, 2011)

The new one with the little trackpad....I didn't think any of the current Motorola's available on uk networks have slidey out keyboards. Obviously they do!! 

Oh Droid 2 global is the one I initially liked, 1.2ghz processor. Seems like it's an exclusive for Verizon


----------



## zenie (Feb 16, 2011)

No HDMI out on milestone 2  (which is the UK/EU name for the droid 2 I think?)

I need fast browsing, good word processing, (hence the want of a non touch screen keyboard) easy email access, HDMI out is really useful to watch films on my telly downloaded to my phone. Seems o2 don't even stock the Motorola brand  

Might buy it offline as my o2 deal is so good I'd be a fool to change it looking at the current tarrifs now (all their smartphone contracts have 750mb data limits  )

Or I might just buy a new, more powerful netbook


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Not being rude, have you used a touch screen? I was dead set this time that I want a physical keyboard, but after playing with desire hd this went out the window, the virtual keys are much bigger then keys on Z and with swiftkey installed I can send messages much faster then any other phone I've had, including the E71 with hard keys.


----------



## zenie (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeh...my last two phones have been touch screen smart phones, I do miss having a physical keyboard if I'm trying to write documents on my phone.  

Swiftkey is it where it learns your way of typing isn't it?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, it doesn't sound that different to what comes as standard on most phones, but its much much better. Wrote a long message last night and don't think I had to press more then twice for each word. Only reason I mentioned about using a newer phone is because the difference between the touchscreen on my desire hd and my touch hd is huge!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 16, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Which droid are you after










Sorry.


----------



## zenie (Feb 22, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Yes, it doesn't sound that different to what comes as standard on most phones, but its much much better. Wrote a long message last night and don't think I had to press more then twice for each word. Only reason I mentioned about using a newer phone is because the difference between the touchscreen on my desire hd and my touch hd is huge!


 
Hmm...I have the swipe keyboard symbian so you don't need to take your finger off at all an that's not bad, it's better than punching (sorry 'tapping' the screen lol) but a physical keyboard you just can't beat for tactileness.

Any news on the apple iphone 5 rumour that it'll have a keyboard?  ROFL

lol @ dogbot


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2011)

I had a go on the Desire Z and the keyboard was excellent. 






http://www.htc.com/www/product/desirez/overview.html


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 22, 2011)

I really miss having a hardware keyboard, although the Android Gingerbread keyboard ain't too shabby.

N900 is very powerful phone with tv-out, but you have to be pretty geeky to use it as the support from Nokia is just non-existent.


----------



## zenie (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuck Nokia in the fuckin face  I just did some MOAR research for them, they're still not coming out with much better than they have. 

And the HTC HD is windows based and is (apparantley) confusing as fuck. Might try a z then, like the look of Motorola's A LOT but have been a bit sneery of them in the past. (who else had a Motorola brick that you could put 4 AA batteries as back ups back in the day? )


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 22, 2011)

zenie said:


> Fuck Nokia in the fuckin face  I just did some MOAR research for them, they're still not coming out with much better than they have.
> 
> And the HTC HD is windows based and is (apparantley) confusing as fuck. Might try a z then, like the look of Motorola's A LOT but have been a bit sneery of them in the past. *(who else had a Motorola brick that you could put 4 AA batteries as back ups back in the day? )*


 
Yes !!!


----------

